# What's making you mad right now?



## SecondSider (Apr 17, 2013)

What's bothering you right now? It doesn't have to be really personal. And maybe there are some other people here who have had these experiences and might be able to help. Here are some things that are bothering me right now:

1. Some people are making fun of me because I have autism.

2. There's this guy who's my friend, but now he was mad at me for almost the entire day because I was sick yesterday.

3. This guy is making fun of my interest in movies by trying to say to everyone that I watch porn, mainly because a lot of the movies I see have scenes with nudity, and he's trying to make me like "Project X", which is a movie I have no interest in, and will never see in my life at least once, then making fun of me for liking "A Clockwork Orange" better.

4. The fact another student is trying to troll me all the time, and it's getting old for me already.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't slay this god damn Gigginox in MH3U


----------



## broadwaythecat (Apr 17, 2013)

I lost a school book and now I have to pay for it.


----------



## Fame (Apr 17, 2013)

everything makes me mad
im generally a negative person


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 17, 2013)

The main road to my house is going under construction, so when I go to school I have to take the back way which takes forever.


----------



## Trundle (Apr 17, 2013)

My home phone has rang about 10 times in the last hour and I am SICK of it. 
I want to chuck something across my house, but I am controlling my anger.
I just hate phones.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 17, 2013)

My brothers birthday party is today and my family has communication problems! I'm done!


----------



## satellitestorm (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't find anything to be truly mad about at the moment. Everything's fine right now 

BUT... if I at least must pretend to be mad, let me list some extremely trivial ones!

 My computer won't run Sonic Generations on 1280x720 @ 30fps... with Fraps!
 Why are there so many good games coming out for the 3DS? My bank account is crying for mercy!
 It takes ages for me to write a post! Why can't I make up my mind?
 I can't find anything else to do other than the Internet and video games.
 The fact of pretending to be mad makes me rather mad...


----------



## Mary (Apr 17, 2013)

Someone keeps calling me a fan girl. I started calling him a nerd. Let the battle begin. I always get the last word.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 17, 2013)

I have a 40 page research report due in two weeks.


----------



## Micah (Apr 17, 2013)

The TV in my room blew out because of lightning tonight. Now I can't play Xbox. That was the ONE thing I had to do in this house because the rest of our stuff is in storage. :/


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 18, 2013)

I can't find my Game & Watch Collection from Club Nintendo.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 18, 2013)

The spacebar on my new keyboard is starting to stick.

I got this keyboard last week after the last keyboard's spacebar gave out. xD I'm not mad though. I find this hilarious.


----------



## SodaDog (Apr 18, 2013)

my annoying little brother who acts like a brat, yet he is turning 14 in october...


----------



## Elliot (Apr 18, 2013)

mah speech impediment


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 18, 2013)

Nothing, really. I've absolved myself of all emotions and, therefore, feel no anger.


----------



## Marceline (Apr 18, 2013)

Senpai won't notice me... ; n ;


----------



## Steve Canyon (Apr 19, 2013)

My 3ds, tried downloading monster hunter last night, 6 hours later its only at 45% and dies. Tried tonight, started back at the 45% mark, 4 hours later im at 64% one hour after that im at 64%. F*** you nintendo, im on a super fast connection, downloading hd movies to my tablet is no problem, you shouldnt have made it an option if it wont work. Or, atleast had a warning that downloading anything larger than super mario is going to take 3 weeks. So next time ill just buy the actual hard copy. Sorry nintendo, making games avail. to me on the go is a good way to get my money and get me to buy new things (id have never made the trip to gamestop to pick this up), annoying me with youre unpolished and glitchy software is a good way to prevent me from spending more.

now my rant is over, my 3ds give me lots of problems besides that, thats why im short tempered with it.

now I have to work...


----------



## Steve Canyon (Apr 19, 2013)

this is just a long rant so dont bother to read it unless you want to hear me whine

ok still at 64% so i suppose that means the downloads frozen right? (connection is still good) so Ill have to stop it and re-download... guess ill be playing New Leaf before this one... I loved the wii bec. I could get all those virtual console games that I had growing up, and I never had a problem with those. I loved the idea on this system, when I get bored I can play a brand new game without having to go out and find it. Well I will spend no more of my money on their e-shop and probably no more on anything but the zelda and animal crossing franchises. My screen is loose and floppy, and it doesnt like to turn on sometimes if theres a game inserted, and i leaned up against our counter without realizing the damn oatmeal kettle leaked water all over it so I have a wet crotch stain... let me tell you about this oatmeal kettle, youve got to fill the bottom with water before you turn it on, ok thats fine, then you have to turn it all the way up to get it to boil, ok thats normal, thing is, it will boil over every time! now you can put a little less water in it, it will still boil over, you can put a lot less water in it, and it wont turn on bec. it doesnt want to burn up the heating element, you can try to turn it down a bit (its got a dial numbered 1-10) but it doesnt actually have 10 settings, i can hear the click, it goes from super hot to warm, basically its impossible to get it to function without having boiling water going all over the place. So what I want to know is WHY THE F*** DIDNT THEY TEST THEIR PRODUCT BEFORE THEY SOLD IT??? yes im used to this and ive started to lay towels down around it but the water took a new path tonight....


----------



## oath2order (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm mad because I got 7 hours of sleep and I'm still tired.


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm mad that they are not showing Mulholland Drive anytime next month.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Apr 19, 2013)

One of my best friends, one of the only people I talk to and enjoy it most is randomly treating me like a piece of crap. So right now I am in my own little bubble of boredness/frustration/extreme anger and have no idea what to do. We always would use skype and play video games together but recently he found Sims City Creator 5 and won't play anything but that, so now IF we skype, he plays that while I am on the other end on my computer moving icons randomly around the desktop, bored as crap. now I am just home trying to get this freaking stupid Netgear Wifi Extender WN3000RP to work and i have to reset it over and over. I set it up, follow the directions EXACTLY as shown on netgears website for it, and a video that showed exactly how to get it working, and still no luck. I can connect with any device and it says it has Wifi but then I try to go on the internet and says there is no Internet connection. My wireless router probably has something screwed with the security settings and I don't want to deal with it. Also, 7 more freaking weeks until I can finally relax and get away from the bull crap of school issues and play ACNL. I don't have problems with school, I have a 98% average right now, but the homework is stressful, tedious, and intruding way too much on my private time at home with my family and friends (don't have any to hang out with now). We have more freaking state tests next school week and I am just done. They take forever, are boring, and I am just done with them. Oh and I have problems getting ready in the morning and my mom said that if I don't get ready by 7:25 in the morning, 100% done, then I have to wait an hour after I get ACNL downloaded onto my 3DS, for every time I go over for my time limit. So if I go over 4 times in the remainder of the school year, I will have to wait 4 hours before I can play, and that does not include sleeping. I have to be awake doing something for those 4 hours for example. Haven't gone over yet but I see it coming... I have been going with this rule for 2 weeks now. All my anger would be gone if school ended on monday and I got ACNL at the same time.


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 20, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> One of my best friends, one of the only people I talk to and enjoy it most is randomly treating me like a piece of crap. So right now I am in my own little bubble of boredness/frustration/extreme anger and have no idea what to do. We always would use skype and play video games together but recently he found Sims City Creator 5 and won't play anything but that, so now IF we skype, he plays that while I am on the other end on my computer moving icons randomly around the desktop, bored as crap. now I am just home trying to get this freaking stupid Netgear Wifi Extender WN3000RP to work and i have to reset it over and over. I set it up, follow the directions EXACTLY as shown on netgears website for it, and a video that showed exactly how to get it working, and still no luck. I can connect with any device and it says it has Wifi but then I try to go on the internet and says there is no Internet connection. My wireless router probably has something screwed with the security settings and I don't want to deal with it. Also, 7 more freaking weeks until I can finally relax and get away from the bull crap of school issues and play ACNL. I don't have problems with school, I have a 98% average right now, but the homework is stressful, tedious, and intruding way too much on my private time at home with my family and friends (don't have any to hang out with now). We have more freaking state tests next school week and I am just done. They take forever, are boring, and I am just done with them. Oh and I have problems getting ready in the morning and my mom said that if I don't get ready by 7:25 in the morning, 100% done, then I have to wait an hour after I get ACNL downloaded onto my 3DS, for every time I go over for my time limit. So if I go over 4 times in the remainder of the school year, I will have to wait 4 hours before I can play, and that does not include sleeping. I have to be awake doing something for those 4 hours for example. Haven't gone over yet but I see it coming... I have been going with this rule for 2 weeks now. All my anger would be gone if school ended on monday and I got ACNL at the same time.



That's what my friend is doing right now!


----------



## gorgonara (Apr 20, 2013)

1. behind on all my art coursework and my exam is next week
2. worried sick about my friend because her anxiety attacks are getting worse and the other day she had to leave the classroom because she had a panic attack and couldn't breathe and her nose was bleeding
3. starting from today i have like way less money
4. feeling gross about myself all the time and my self esteem is constantly up and freaking down, and some days i just want to eat food and cry and lay in bed because of how i look. And other days i realize how stupid that is and that im gawjus the way i am and i wear cute clothes and stuff. And then rinse/repeat.
5. feeling pathetically lonely all the time because all i do is obsess over boys and lay awake at night imagining boy smell and ruffling boy hair
6. New leaf and the smash bros e3 preview come out in june and thats like a whole month away


----------



## laceydearie (Apr 20, 2013)

The fact that Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon is sold out across the state, and Amazon won't ship it for at least 2 weeks.
No, I'm not downloading it
Along with school, acne, waiting for new leaf.. etc


----------



## gorgonara (Apr 20, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> The fact that Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon is sold out across the state, and Amazon won't ship it for at least 2 weeks.
> No, I'm not downloading it
> Along with school, acne, waiting for new leaf.. etc



I CAN HELP WITH ONE OF THESE THINGS. For acne try the following.

1. Sleep with a towel on your pillow. You'd be totes grossed to find out just how much skin grease gets in them fibres and rubs up on you. Towels are rough and will exfoliate. If you cant sleep with a towel just flip/change your pillow regularly.
2. Colder/tepid showers. Hot water causes your skin to produce more sebum to protect it.
3. Wash your face with cold water and rub it roughly with a towel whenever it feels greasy/nasty.
4. Stop touching your freaking face all the time.
5. Cut some of the oil and junk out of your diet. You might also have a slight form of dairy allergy, go bug your doctor about it.
6. In fact just flat out go bug your doctor. They have all the good creams/drugs that will nuke your face, and if your country has health care you'll probably get really good stuff for free.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 21, 2013)

A second ago I was so pissed because I couldn't get my wifi to work and it has been 4 months since it was down.  (It just wouldn't work for wii and 3ds)   BUT I just phoned in and got it all fixed.  :')


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 21, 2013)

I am irked about many of the guys in my class!


----------



## Steve Canyon (Apr 22, 2013)

laceydearie said:


> The fact that Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon is sold out across the state, and Amazon won't ship it for at least 2 weeks.
> No, I'm not downloading it
> Along with school, acne, waiting for new leaf.. etc



yeah bec. by the time its done downloading amazon will have shipped it anyway, and definately dont touch your face thats the worst for it


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 22, 2013)

Ever since last September I've developed a condition where the corners of my mouth crack and bleed because they're too dry. I have no idea what's causing it and why the skin around the corners of my mouth is suddenly so thin and splits so easily. The only way I can stop it is by putting Vaseline on the corners of my mouth.

-.- I worry some idiot is going to see the cuts on the corners of my mouth and think I do drugs or something.


----------



## Saith (Apr 22, 2013)

Life in general. Having to conform to a society to which i have no interest in. Having to think about getting work that will only bring more stress into my life. Not being a perfect artist, i want what's in my head to just be able to flow out. I wanna be a great story teller. That Ronnie James Dio died of cancer and that i'll never be able to meet him. Those people who have no sense of morality, and think everyone else shouldnt either. Math.. Math makes me mad. I'm extremely mad at what people think rainbows stand for now days. Rainbows mean hope, dreams, magic and wonder. Not homosexuality. Bronies. Kawaii Weeaboos. I love anime, but good god i hate the Japanese culture, even traditional culture. Ignorance, this world is filled with it. People who put other people down based on religious beliefs (unless its like "i can have 7 wives and rape my daughter" kind of beliefs).... and i hate long walls of text.. and complainers.. so.. i hate myself pretty much..


----------



## Wish (Apr 22, 2013)

There are a few kids in my school that are sexually harassing me :U I curse them out, flick them off, push them, kick them... Nothing works lol

They even made a song about me and it's so annoying... It's like 3-4 guys?
"An you're a cutie
you got a nice bootie"
can't go on because the lyrics are not appropriate 
and believe me they have no reason to call me that... I wear sweats everyday and I do not walk around with a blinking bill board that says I'm for sale

Family issues are bothering me and also just people in general.


----------



## Saith (Apr 22, 2013)

Litwick, your reactions are whats making them to continue to harass you. Act like it doesnt bother you anymore and they will drop it.. Then they'll try to find something else that annoys you, just blow that next attempt off as well. They'll lose interest.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 22, 2013)

i lost in nba 2k13 :/


----------



## Wish (Apr 22, 2013)

I ignored them for awhile but it did nothing...
Me reacting like that will at least show that I can stand up for myself but maybe I am just being weird idk


----------



## gorgonara (Apr 23, 2013)

Litwick said:


> There are a few kids in my school that are sexually harassing me :U I curse them out, flick them off, push them, kick them... Nothing works lol
> 
> They even made a song about me and it's so annoying... It's like 3-4 guys?
> "An you're a cutie
> ...



Well first of all if your not consenting to that crap they have no right, regardless of whether you choose to wear a bikini or a burqa. Take it higher with a teacher and if it continues *beat. them.*

Show no mercy. You dont have to take that kind of crap from misogynistic creepers.



Officer Berri said:


> -.- I worry some idiot is going to see the cuts on the corners of my mouth and think I do drugs or something.



I dont even know any drugs that would/could cut your mouth yo.


----------



## Rover AC (Apr 23, 2013)

Today I had the flu. I refused to go home. Now I'm regretting it. Bleh. 
 /\___/\
(=TェT=) ~ Whoop-de-do


----------



## Cardbored (Apr 23, 2013)

SockHead said:


> i lost in nba 2k13 :/



I know that feel. Played Blacktop (on 2k12) against an 8th grader and lost. Probably because he knows what he's doing -shrug-
On another note, found out that Breaking Bad premieres on AUGUST instead of July. It hurt me inside.


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 23, 2013)

gorgonara said:


> I dont even know any drugs that would/could cut your mouth yo.



Meth, crack, any harsh chemical that you smoke causes cracks on your mouth because you burn your lips.

The more you know.


----------



## gorgonara (Apr 23, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Meth, crack, any harsh chemical that you smoke causes cracks on your mouth because you burn your lips.
> 
> The more you know.



And now I know kiddo.

For a second I was like "What kind of dumb-butt white girl injects heroin on the inside of her cheek like what?"


----------



## SecondSider (Apr 27, 2013)

Extremely excessive trolling to the point where it's gone too far already.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 28, 2013)

People you thought were your friends but never really were to begin with. I guess it's about four years of High School too late to realize this, but hey, at least I won't miss any of them when I go off to college, right? /positivity?


----------



## LonghornGirl (Apr 29, 2013)

Filling out a ton of job applications and either not hearing back from them for weeks or just receiving flat out rejections...soon to be college graduate problems...


----------



## Juicebox (Apr 29, 2013)

I was going to go running, but then this massive storm started, so now I'm stuck inside.


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 1, 2013)

Aw, I just want to start a Dear tigereyes thread!!!  SecondSider, it sounds as if he likes you and is acting like an idiot rather than actually manning the hell up and telling you.  And seriously, out in the real world, no-one is gonna care if you have autism, you're just another person out here!

I got bullied at high school etc and once I got out of that place I realised they were just sad people with nothign better to do.  And guess who's doing better now?  Yea take that *insert rude describing word here*, I'm doing well for myself and where are you exactly?...

What I love is people are saying what annoys them and no-one is making fun of them.  This forum's great!  I'm at work and the door into the kitchen doesn't close quietly, so I hear a loud bang frequently through the day.  It gives me a headache and seriously, how hard is a door to fix or prop open, grrr?!  Also the lady living in the flat next door to me during the week cannot park straight for the life of her and doesn't watch her doors when she's opening them despite parking so close I can't get in the driver side of my 3 door car.  She scratched my car a week after it came out of the garage where I'd got other damage fixed from a taxi driver driving into me and keeping going.  I was talking in the hallway about it to someone and now if she knows it's me that's driven to the flat that week, parks out on the street.  Good, keep her away


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 2, 2013)

I'm what I like to call "low level sick" today. Runny nose, sore throat, sinus pressure in my head, sneezing... It sucks. I feel terrible. 

I just hope I feel better by Saturday. I'm going to a concert. The tickets were expensive and generally when I'm sick loud noises give me a really, really bad headache. Loud music will make me feel worse if I'm not feeling better by then.


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 2, 2013)

There's a girl in my Business Studies class that makes my blood boil... She's very nice outside the classroom, but inside she doesn't seem to care about anyone else, she'll start singing along to her music, interrupting the teacher, making racist comments to other students (she's the only black person in our class) and generally does anything to prevent the lesson from going ahead... I've complained to the teacher, but they won't do anything about it and others have complained too. Though the strangest thing is she can't seem to decide how old she is, one lesson she'll say she is 16, the next she will maintain that she is 19 (So she shouldn't be in the College...) and she will strongly maintain that she is that age no matter what... 

It really irritates me as I really enjoy Business Studies, but since she joined halfway through the year our class hasn't gotten anywhere with the subject and I NEED to do well as I really want to go to university so I need good grades...


----------



## Cardbored (May 2, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> People you thought were your friends but never really were to begin with. I guess it's about four years of High School too late to realize this, but hey, at least I won't miss any of them when I go off to college, right? /positivity?


It's kind of the same for me. I have people that I sit with at lunch or hang out in class but I'm not close to any of them. College is definitely something to look forward to, at least for me.


----------



## Liv (May 2, 2013)

This isn't exactly making me mad, but it's quite an inconvenience.

I have allergies and had to get my nose cauterized. I have absolutely no pain tolerance when it comes to things like that.


----------



## Juicebox (May 3, 2013)

Today, my mother needed to borrow my car, so I had to walk to school. It wasn't a big deal though, because it only takes about 20 minutes to get to school. I went to school to go to my math class, and I happened to forget that I also had drawing that day. So after math, I had to run back to my house so that I could get back in time for my drawing class. So the whole walk back to my house and back to the school took about 40 minutes, and I was running because I thought I was late. When I got back, it turns out that the teacher sent all the classes on a field trip. Here's the kicker:

She didn't tell us that we had a field trip, or at least, not my section of the class. You see, the lower classes already had a field trip this week, and since I'm in one of the higher classes, I didn't  go on the original field trip. She announced today's field trip on the week's earlier field trip, so there was no possible way my class could have known that we were supposed to not go to class. I have no idea what the repercussions for not going are going to be, but I wasted a good 2 1/2 hours of my life just because it didn't occur to my teacher that some of us didn't get the announcement, and she may knock my grade down because I didn't go. She gave us instructions on how to get there, but this was literally the one day I didn't have a car to drive out to where I was supposed to go. I didn't even get to finish my assigned drawing because she locked up what we were supposed to be drawing that day. So I'm going to lose points and it's the teacher's fault.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 6, 2013)

THE FACT THAT TINA HAS BEEN YET AGAIN IGNORED ALL SEASON AND WHEN IT COMES TO REGIONALS SHE GETS REPLACED BY A STUPID SOPHOMORE WHO HASN'T EVEN BEEN IN THE CLUB FOR A YEAR YET TINA HAS BEEN IN IT FOR 4 YEARS NOT FAIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## SecondSider (May 6, 2013)

This kid in my school is bugging me about "A Clockwork Orange" because he says the only reason people like it is because of nudity. If that's what he says, then why is he watching "Game of Thrones"?


----------



## Juicebox (May 7, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> This kid in my school is bugging me about "A Clockwork Orange" because he says the only reason people like it is because of nudity. If that's what he says, then why is he watching "Game of Thrones"?



That would bug me too! "Clockwork Orange" is a fantastic novel/movie. Immature people might read/watch it for the nudity, but there is a lot more to it than just that. If someone can't see past the nudity, then they are pretty dense.


----------



## Cottonball (May 7, 2013)

This movie I really wanna see wont download and i've tried like 5 other downloads and they didnt have subs so im hoping this one will


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> THE FACT THAT TINA HAS BEEN YET AGAIN IGNORED ALL SEASON AND WHEN IT COMES TO REGIONALS SHE GETS REPLACED BY A STUPID SOPHOMORE WHO HASN'T EVEN BEEN IN THE CLUB FOR A YEAR YET TINA HAS BEEN IN IT FOR 4 YEARS NOT FAIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



please calm down it's just a TV show - how do you think Emma fans feel? She was a series regular for S1-3, and barely got to sing, and in S4 she was demoted to a guest star - and only sung one line in a group song, a fair amount in a trio and a duet. Like Emma is more screwed than Tina please calm down it's a TV show


----------



## Spudster (May 7, 2013)

Waiting for money to arrive and it being processed so i can get my tablet fixed.


----------



## Cottonball (May 7, 2013)

Its too damn hot out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oath2order (May 7, 2013)

Level E-4 on Luigi's Mansion 2: Dark Moon. I can't get three damn stars on it.


----------



## Juicebox (May 7, 2013)

Doing homework over the internet is dumb. I keep putting in the correct answer, but it keeps malfunctioning and saying I put it in wrong. I should have an A on my quiz, but instead, I'm stuck with a C-.


----------



## Fairydust (May 7, 2013)

- EOC's

- My "friend" is a huge compulsive liar and extremely hypocritical.


----------



## Aurynn (May 8, 2013)

The Dutch goverment is making me mad.. (For a few months already) They are saving money from education, healthcare and poor people. I think that is really unfair.


----------



## SecondSider (May 9, 2013)

More jerks are pretending to like movies just as much as I do. I keep trying to quiz them, but they give the stupidest answers possible.
Whenever I am trying to quote a movie for a friend of mine, there are some guys in my school bus who keep on making fun of the quote.


----------



## Cottonball (May 10, 2013)

My throat is a little sore..   :<


----------



## tigereyes86 (May 10, 2013)

I'm about to commute home for the weekend, which only takes just over 2 hours normally.  The road is shut due to a major accident and they're closing the main route through Scotland where it happened.  Now we have to go the long way and I have no idea when I'm getting home for the weekend


----------



## SecondSider (May 10, 2013)

I can't believe it. That guy who keeps bugging me about the nudity in "A Clockwork Orange" is still bugging me. He thinks it is not even handled maturely at all. Why is he trying to be the smarter one around here?! He watches "Game of Thrones" and says he liked it, but it had even more nudity as it went on! He's just being too immature around here, and when I try to explain it to those who try to help, he goes ahead and becomes way too defensive and says I do it even more. He has never even realized it, but he does it ten times more than I did to him (I did it unintentionally). "A Clockwork Orange" is a great movie, and "Game of Thrones" is a great show. But he thinks "Game of Thrones" shows the nudity more maturely. "A Clockwork Orange" and "Boogie Nights" showed nudity maturely, and he doesn't see it?! Wow.... I hate my life already.


----------



## Mirror (May 10, 2013)

One of my friends at school wants to write a story called 'The Pig and the Twig'. 'The pig' is a guy named Tanner whom I really dislike. He is obese, obnoxious, rude, and constantly sexually harasses her. 'The twig' is me. (I am very skinny). I have an average personality... I am neither too nice or too mean. 

We have a history of not getting along, I cannot stand him. Many of my other friends can't stand him as well, as a side note. 

She says her story 'The Pig and the Twig' will be us hating each other, and then falling in love. She will use our exact personalities, which she says are "perfect" for the story, because they're "complete opposites". Except she says she will change our names, which apparently makes it okay. 

Obviously, I am not okay with her writing this story. And she keeps talking about it. For some extra gasoline to the fire, all my other friends at school think it is perfectly okay because it's technically not us, except it is. With changed names. She writes like your average fanfiction-writing 15 year old girl, by which I mean she's a terrible writer, and the story will be an abomination. 

She keeps talking about it, too. Of course I would not care if she just wrote the story, because I would never know. But of course she tells me, and will not stop mentioning it. She doesn't understand that we would not go together like peanut butter and jelly, opposites do not always attract. This boy, whom is hideous inside and out, has made my freshman year a living hell, and I do not want to get paired up with him. Nobody just seems to understand. She's been one of my best friends since 5th grade, and I may have to end our long-time friendship unless she either:
A. Doesn't write the story
or
B. Writes the story, but never mentions it to me or the other boy. (She says that once she writes it she may show it to him, and she thinks the fact that he bullies me means he secretly likes me, although the true reason just this: He's a bad person, and only a woman as cruel and vicious as him deserves him)

That is what's making me mad right now.


----------



## SecondSider (May 13, 2013)

Google Chrome is failing on me.


----------



## oath2order (May 14, 2013)

My inability to hold the ending note of "To Love You More"


----------



## Nicole (May 14, 2013)

My husband.

 is. annoying.


----------



## Hamusuta (May 14, 2013)

oath2order said:


> My inability to hold the ending note of "To Love You More"



(not to make you jealous or anything but) I CAN


----------



## Hamusuta (May 14, 2013)

Jake. said:


> please calm down it's just a TV show - how do you think Emma fans feel? She was a series regular for S1-3, and barely got to sing, and in S4 she was demoted to a guest star - and only sung one line in a group song, a fair amount in a trio and a duet. Like Emma is more screwed than Tina please calm down it's a TV show



Lmao i was only joking!!! I wasn't angry at anything and I didn't want to feel left out ;_;


----------



## Roel (May 14, 2013)

glee


----------



## Sora (May 14, 2013)

My school where the teachers are planning on reviewing for finals about two days before they happen


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2013)

Tomorrow is the Supernatural season finale, and I have two finals and work before it >.>


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 15, 2013)

A lil story from a time back
I was thinking back apon this..
I was at one of my fav biker places I went when I was younger.
I got there a lil early as well did a few other bikers.
It was about 8am and it was a 20min ride there so I wore my jacket there.
I could hear the lady in the truck next to me talking to a guy.
Look at him. He's a pritty boy. Who dose he think he is being here. He's not going to last long...
So as she says that I got off my bike and removed my jacket.
Showing off all my tattoos and back then, lest call in my scary days from when I nothing better to do then bench press my life away. Along with supplements I was bigger then I should of been.
Needless to say everyone shut up and left me alone.

Point of my story; don't judge the little biker, yes I was young but one shouldn't be judged by age and hight, because you don't know what your really dealing with underneath.


----------



## SecondSider (May 15, 2013)

Too many people around me being hypocritical judges.


----------



## oath2order (May 15, 2013)

The fact that ALL my streaming sites can't actually get a good live broadcast of Supernatural but they for some reason can when it comes to ****ing Glee. When it comes to quality, noooo, it sure as **** can't give me that.


----------



## SecondSider (May 15, 2013)

The scratched DVD i got from the library of To Kill A Mockingbird.


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (May 16, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> The scratched DVD i got from the library of To Kill A Mockingbird.



Return it and complain that it was scratched


----------



## Gnome (May 16, 2013)

My friend can't seem to take the blame for something he did; also hypocritical


----------



## JKDOS (May 16, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> I have a 40 page research report due in two weeks.



Dafriq? What is your Major? and what degree are you currently running after?


----------



## oath2order (May 20, 2013)

I'm annoyed about the absolute inability of some people to get over their biases about things they don't agree with.


----------



## Celestefey (May 20, 2013)

I'm angry because there's a chocolate log cake downstairs and I can't have it til my dad goes out. ;w;


----------



## Nami (May 21, 2013)

Gah! >_< I'm mad right now because I can't properly express myself to my loved ones! Won't go into detail, but this is an incredibly frustrating feeling..


----------



## Horus (May 23, 2013)

HOW ****ING HOT IT IS IN MY ROOM


...Oh and I was diagnosed with type 1 Diabetes about two months ago but I'm more depressed about that. The needles kinda make me mad though


----------



## Feraligator (May 24, 2013)

Being ignored by a friend.
The worst feeling ever.
I wish he saw this message, but it's too late...


----------



## SecondSider (May 24, 2013)

That kid who made fun of my choice in movies is trying to make everyone say that classic films suck and new movies are better. How does he not realize that without the classic ones, we wouldn't have those we have today?!  What I mean to say is, that the old ones are those that inspire the people. Those who are inspired do their own later on. And he thinks that if it was influential, then all films influenced by it are exactly like that! Citizen Kane inspired Martin Scorsese, and did he make all his movies with a similar subject manner? No! He wouldn't understand what made movies good in the first place even if they slapped him in the face.


----------



## Wish (May 24, 2013)

The amount of dumb ****s in my school.


----------



## SecondSider (May 24, 2013)

Litwick said:


> The amount of dumb ****s in my school.



That's what these kids are being to me right now!


----------



## SecondSider (May 26, 2013)

There are just too many teens criticizing me for loving classic movies rather than newer ones. I can't believe they are too stupid to see what influenced the films they are watching.


----------



## SecondSider (May 28, 2013)

Not enough people are viewing this thread.


----------



## jesughs (May 28, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> There are just too many teens criticizing me for loving classic movies rather than newer ones. I can't believe they are too stupid to see what influenced the films they are watching.



Whoever is criticizing you for your taste in film is a complete jackass and should not be allowed to be a part of society. Have they never heard that other people can have different likes and dislikes than themselves? Ugh. Don't worry about what those people say... Classic movies are great and like you said without them we wouldn't have some of the movies we have today.

What's really pissing me off right now is...
1) Nearly all of my friends think I'm stupid... A few of them like to make jokes about my intelligence. Just because I don't turn in all of my assignments, I procrastinate and I joke around a lot of times (I'm known as the class clown sometimes) does NOT mean I'm stupid! I'm at a school for gifted and talented students, obviously I'm not an idiot! UGH! I make better grades than some of them, too. But it's also that they think grades define intelligence... Which they don't.
2) This kid at my school won "best personality" even though he has one of the worst personalities I've ever come across. His response to everything he doesn't like is "Bro, that's gay" (not in a sarcastic manner either), he disrespects girls all of the time, is mean to those he thinks are inferior--he's horrible. And not to mention that today in class he told one of my friends that I was a "dumb *****" while I was home sick. Great.


----------



## Sheep (May 28, 2013)

When people don't respond to your messages right away.

Me: Hi

10 minutes later

Other person: Hi


----------



## Hey Listen! (May 28, 2013)

My 3DS got all scratched up now its ugly.  LoL ranked system is so screwed up.


----------



## SecondSider (May 28, 2013)

jesughs said:


> Whoever is criticizing you for your taste in film is a complete jackass and should not be allowed to be a part of society. Have they never heard that other people can have different likes and dislikes than themselves? Ugh. Don't worry about what those people say... Classic movies are great and like you said without them we wouldn't have some of the movies we have today.
> 
> What's really pissing me off right now is...
> 1) Nearly all of my friends think I'm stupid... A few of them like to make jokes about my intelligence. Just because I don't turn in all of my assignments, I procrastinate and I joke around a lot of times (I'm known as the class clown sometimes) does NOT mean I'm stupid! I'm at a school for gifted and talented students, obviously I'm not an idiot! UGH! I make better grades than some of them, too. But it's also that they think grades define intelligence... Which they don't.
> 2) This kid at my school won "best personality" even though he has one of the worst personalities I've ever come across. His response to everything he doesn't like is "Bro, that's gay" (not in a sarcastic manner either), he disrespects girls all of the time, is mean to those he thinks are inferior--he's horrible. And not to mention that today in class he told one of my friends that I was a "dumb *****" while I was home sick. Great.



Everything that's making you mad, is what makes me mad all the time. When I am done with my school work, I turn my phone on and I watch these classic movies, and these idiots would just go up to me and say "I'm telling the teacher you're watching porn in school!" or "Why are you watching a movie that sucks?! It's black-and-white, and it's silent, so it's ****!" and even "All movies should be in English." That pisses me off every day. These people are just idiots. They think of me as the stupid person all the time. Such as that time when I watched the Japanese movie "Ran," they would think it's pronounced like "I ran all the way here!" without even thinking about a different language. And that time I brought in "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?" to discuss it with my media arts teacher. One kid took a look at it and went all "This movie sucks! Fast & Furious 6 is a thousand times better than all your classic films." I even wrote an article about this for all the teachers, he stole it, and then went all "Yeah, like classic movies influenced all the Fast & Furious movies." I can tell that what is going through his mind is that all the movies that influenced F&F must be action movies with explosions all the time. That's COMPLETELY wrong.

Another thing that makes me mad is how I'm being made fun of for writing a book in my spare time about the abuse I've been going through (like that I've just described) in my life. Now these guys have been doing it even more, because they think I write about every form of abuse and describe it, because they are being like those idiots who think they'll become famous if their name is in a newspaper or online blog.


----------



## jesughs (May 28, 2013)

SecondSider said:


> Everything that's making you mad, is what makes me mad all the time. When I am done with my school work, I turn my phone on and I watch these classic movies, and these idiots would just go up to me and say "I'm telling the teacher you're watching porn in school!" or "Why are you watching a movie that sucks?! It's black-and-white, and it's silent, so it's ****!" and even "All movies should be in English." That pisses me off every day. These people are just idiots. They think of me as the stupid person all the time. Such as that time when I watched the Japanese movie "Ran," they would think it's pronounced like "I ran all the way here!" without even thinking about a different language. And that time I brought in "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?" to discuss it with my media arts teacher. One kid took a look at it and went all "This movie sucks! Fast & Furious 6 is a thousand times better than all your classic films." I even wrote an article about this for all the teachers, he stole it, and then went all "Yeah, like classic movies influenced all the Fast & Furious movies." I can tell that what is going through his mind is that all the movies that influenced F&F must be action movies with explosions all the time. That's COMPLETELY wrong.
> 
> Another thing that makes me mad is how I'm being made fun of for writing a book in my spare time about the abuse I've been going through (like that I've just described) in my life. Now these guys have been doing it even more, because they think I write about every form of abuse and describe it, because they are being like those idiots who think they'll become famous if their name is in a newspaper or online blog.



I'm really sorry, you're going through a lot of stuff that you don't deserve. Have you tried talking to your principal about this? I know it may seem overkill but whenever I see somebody getting bullied I tell my favorite teacher and she always takes those things serious. Most of the time the bullies get in trouble. But I know from experience that sometimes tattling can make it worse... I hope that you never loose your passion for movies just because of those idiots, but I don't think that'll happen cause you seem to like them very much.  Those uncultured bullies will hopefully get what's coming to them soon enough. Who knows, maybe you'll be a famous Hollywood director one day and they'll be working at McDonald's.

P.S: I checked out your list of favorite movies on IMDb... you have really good taste! Pulp Fiction, The Green Mile, Forrest Gump and E.T. are some of my favorites!


----------



## SecondSider (May 28, 2013)

jesughs said:


> I'm really sorry, you're going through a lot of stuff that you don't deserve. Have you tried talking to your principal about this? I know it may seem overkill but whenever I see somebody getting bullied I tell my favorite teacher and she always takes those things serious. Most of the time the bullies get in trouble. But I know from experience that sometimes tattling can make it worse... I hope that you never loose your passion for movies just because of those idiots, but I don't think that'll happen cause you seem to like them very much.  Those uncultured bullies will hopefully get what's coming to them soon enough. Who knows, maybe you'll be a famous Hollywood director one day and they'll be working at McDonald's.
> 
> P.S: I checked out your list of favorite movies on IMDb... you have really good taste! Pulp Fiction, The Green Mile, Forrest Gump and E.T. are some of my favorites!



Hey, thanks for appreciating my taste in movies! These are some movies I chose as my favourites at the moment, but the list will change very, very, frequently, since I watch a tremendous amount of movies in a short time.


----------



## Seafang12309 (May 29, 2013)

This guy in my class called Jeremy is Flippin ANNOYING!!!!It's nonstop makin noises like something somthings explodes or a portal is forming...It's not just me though either that's tired of it...IT'S THE HOLE CLASS!!!!!!!


----------



## Lampokos (May 30, 2013)

You.


----------



## TheObscure (May 30, 2013)

Everyone in this thread not including Lampokos.


----------



## oath2order (May 31, 2013)

So apparently my mother is mad at me because I don't know how to get the cover back on a dog bed.


----------



## Nicole. (May 31, 2013)

This person keeps trying to call me (I don't even know him.) The first time he called me I picked up the phone and he said "oops, wrong number" and now the phone can't stop ringing because this guy keeps calling me. I'm pretty scared/mad. Is he known as a creep or what?


----------



## Lekti (May 31, 2013)

That i just finished my first year at university and made no friends in a building with nearly 1000 people in it.
Everyone in my classes has nothing in common with me, they will talk to me like i'm a fool or when i talk to them its like they are not even pay attention and i might as well be talking to a wall.

And when i bring this up with people they say its my fault and i should try encourage them to hang out etc.

One time i showed up for a lecture an hour early so i decided to sit in the lecture theatre by myself, and when people walked in they started saying i was trying to be the teachers pet, which isn't even remotely true because my lecturer is a moron, who takes things way out of context. 


Aaaaaaaaaaand the fact that i dont drink and go out to bars/clubs automatically grants me the antisocial label.


----------



## SecondSider (May 31, 2013)

I'm as mad as hell and I'm not gonna take this anymore!


----------



## Wish (Jun 6, 2013)

I am not sure if people talk to me for my face or personality. I am actually sick of all of the flirting I get... And it's not like I dress TO attract men, it's always sweatpants and a hoodie... 

Right now I just really hate people and I'm reluctant to talk to anyone.


----------



## Cardbored (Jun 6, 2013)

A chick in my class called me weird for listening to 60's music. She listens to all the mainstream crap. Things like that make me feel bad for this generation. Also, I embarrassed myself in class today while trying to talk in front of the class. I didn't know what to say and the whole time I was shaking.


----------



## Murru (Jun 7, 2013)

My boyfriend is currently in military service and he's camping for 10 days on the other side of the country. He's complaining nonstop about insects, food and every other thing he can think of. I have my own problems here and I miss him a lot, so I don't really want to listen to that whining. There's nothing I can do to help him and I'd rather talk about his tasks there and what we'll do when we see each other again in a few weeks. It's pretty selfish from me, I know, but I'm just too tired after graduation and applying for university and all that stuff.

The other thing that makes me really mad is last Saturday. I sang a very difficult song in our graduation event and ofc my music teacher who played the piano forgot that he was supposed to play the song a bit lower than it was originally composed. The outcome was that I had to sing very high notes and they were simply too high for me. That sounded horrible and it would've been so great to sing a hard song well which I could have done if he remembered that he should play it differently. Well, no can do now...


----------



## Roel (Jun 7, 2013)

Myself.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 7, 2013)

My girlfriend's ex criticizing me and my family even though he and I have only talked once or twice.


----------



## Zenaphalis (Jun 7, 2013)

Got my Gmail and skype hacked by muslims. Yeah, I'm pretty flipping mad this week.


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 8, 2013)

Because I still have to wait another 6 days for New Leaf and I have to go into school next Saturday ugh sobs. ;w;


----------



## Diableos (Jun 8, 2013)

Not much is making me mad right now, thankfully, but my back has been playing up the past week and it's really irritating. Doesn't matter what I'm doing, it just decides to start being painful every now and then.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 9, 2013)

Zenaphalis said:


> Got my Gmail and skype hacked by muslims. Yeah, I'm pretty flipping mad this week.



Wait... what? How do you know they're Muslims?


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 9, 2013)

Because I have 2 very important exams next week and all i can think about is new leaf ;@;


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 9, 2013)

I have school tomorrow ;-;


----------



## Hey Listen! (Jun 9, 2013)

Finals all week
Lab report due tomorrow
Friends are being unfriendly
New Leaf doesn't come until tomorrow
But other than that I had a pretty good weekend.  I went camping with my cousins, dad, and a few friends


----------



## Lauren (Jun 9, 2013)

LOVEFILM IS DOWN AND I AM VERY MAD RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Juicebox (Jun 9, 2013)

I regret where I put my house in New Leaf. I don't want to start over though, because I like all my villagers.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 9, 2013)

Zenaphalis said:


> Got my Gmail and skype hacked by muslims. Yeah, I'm pretty flipping mad this week.



How do you know they were Muslim?


----------



## Lauren (Jun 9, 2013)

oath2order said:


> How do you know they were Muslim?


Have to agree here, way to jump the gun there!


----------



## siderealotion (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I'm not mad right now but I'm inconvenienced by the fact I have to wait till tomorrow to pick up New Leaf. I was also in an accident today and it was raining. Nobody harmed, nothing look damaged but it was just a really crappy way to begin my Sunday.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jun 9, 2013)

siderealotion said:


> Well I'm not mad right now but I'm inconvenienced



Well then maybe you should make a thread "TBT, why are you slightly inconvenienced right now?"


----------



## siderealotion (Jun 9, 2013)

Furry Sparks said:


> Well then maybe you should make a thread "TBT, why are you slightly inconvenienced right now?"



Ahaha! I should! But I digress. Maybe my digression is making someone upset.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 9, 2013)

I CANT CHARGE MY 3DS

With New Leaf inside it


----------



## Kiwi (Jun 10, 2013)

Not mad but anxious and worried...

Maybe you've heard about the flood disaster in Germany? :/
I live in this area, and though we're still "safe" at the moment there is much tension in the air... 
The home town of one of my friends is completely flooded. It's horrible.
This week was supposed to be filled with excitement and anticipation...


----------



## froggy (Jun 10, 2013)

Waiting for new leaf


----------



## Octavia (Jun 10, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> Not mad but anxious and worried...
> 
> Maybe you've heard about the flood disaster in Germany? :/
> I live in this area, and though we're still "safe" at the moment there is much tension in the air...
> ...



I just heard about it this morning. Some of those pictures are awful; those poor people having to lose their houses. Stay safe, Kiwi!


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 10, 2013)

Kiwi said:


> Not mad but anxious and worried...
> 
> Maybe you've heard about the flood disaster in Germany? :/
> I live in this area, and though we're still "safe" at the moment there is much tension in the air...
> ...



Oh goodness! My thoughts are with you, I really hope that everyone stays safe and that not much more damage is done. ;w; It must be absolutely terrifying. :c

As for me, what's making me mad at the moment is the fact that my friends have been pretty irrational and rude to me recently for no reason, and I decided to stay away from them yet they still keep trying to talk to me or trying to just generally annoy me, so it's whatever. I think I just need time by myself for a while, yet they can't understand that. It's just sad, because during the 4 years I've been at this school, I'm not sure if I've made all that many friends. D; it sucks... I really hate my school, and I can't wait until I can leave.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 10, 2013)

Everyone.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 10, 2013)

I know what the Europeans are mad about, heh.

Hang in there guys, just a few more days.


----------



## Aloha (Jun 11, 2013)

RF4 release(placeholder?) date moved from 7/16 to 8/13

- - - Post Merge - - -

RF4 release(placeholder?) date moved from 7/16 to 8/13


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

My shingles is back :-(


----------



## pjcguy (Jun 12, 2013)

She won't text back...

*throws chair against wall*


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 12, 2013)

What's making me mad is that two people that I considered to be my closest friends spread a very harmful rumor about me that has made a good 90% of my friends literally hate me. What makes me even angrier is that they were the people I came to when the rumor started and they consoled me about it.


----------



## rafren (Jun 12, 2013)

These Animal Crossing connection problems


----------



## Lauren (Jun 13, 2013)

I have my sister my old contract so I could get a new one and she's ran it up ?70


----------



## Wing (Jun 13, 2013)

My school and how I transferred for a challenge, but instead provided me with spoon-feeding...
And also the fact that humans kill each other even though we belong to the same race...
And also the fact that those who seek to help those in need are not actually doing anything to help them...
And also the fact that the world is round


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 13, 2013)

i have a spot on my cheek and it's all big and now it's gone red and it won't go! ;w; I've had it for a few days now and it's showing no signs of going soon, that and it feels so sore... It's a good thing I have a long side fringe to hide it with though! :x


----------



## oath2order (Jun 15, 2013)

My island on NL has the ****TIEST minigames today. Worst ones for bells, I swear.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 15, 2013)

I keep scaring away beetles.


----------



## Anna (Jun 15, 2013)

The fact I didn't get the bundle on the release date because the courier company had a 'mechanical fault' at the sorting office.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 15, 2013)

My family has terrible eating habits. None of them will eat a vegetable unless it's a green bean or corn, and came right out of a can (and even THAT is like 10% of the food they eat). 90% of their diet is chicken, canned food, tator tots, potato wedges, and potato chips. Sometimes we get something like pork chops and even that is cooked it bacon grease.

I'm having problems because my body is so acidic from eating nothing but meat and processed junk food. I haven't eaten a vegetable that didn't come out of a can in... I can't remember the last time I ate a vegetable. <_< I asked my grandmother to buy some highly alkaline vegetables so I could eat those instead to try and stop the issues I've been having. I was informed that they'll only buy a little food because the budget is tight and that's not something they can afford.

And yet almost every other week my grandmother buys bags and bags of candy, potato chips, and literally everything my brother asks for even though he's never home 7 times out of 10. And what does my dear brother ask for? Hard to find chip brands and other crap. Hell, we have literally 7 boxes of cereal of varying types and he wants effing Reese's cereal now! And I can guarentee you my grandmother will buy it for him. She always buys him whatever he wants without complaining. Another bag of chips to add to the collection of half eaten/unopened chips on the shelf in the dining room? SURE, WHY NOT!

My brother uses 2 different types of shampoo and conditioner on top of a lot of other 'beauty' products. He asks for foods he doesn't always eat and lets go bad. But who cares! Buy him whatever he wants! Brytni wants vegetables so she doesn't wake up with aches because of how unhealthy her diet is? TOO DANG BAD WE'RE ON A BUDGET! It doesn't help that my grandmother gives me this look when I ask for healthier foods to try and help myself feel better. Like she thinks I'm lying to her and making everything up. Though she's been giving me that look every week now for having the gall to ask about food that isn't in HER diet "Read: Canned chicken and dumplings, stouffers fried chicken TV dinners, and spam." God forbid I want to actually not get sick and take in the vitamins I kind of sorta need to LIVE.

I wish I could move to Virginia to be with my boyfriend's family already. They actually eat something besides toaster strudels, chicken, and pork chops.  I feel like crying right now. My family just doesn't give a crap about my health at all. It's not like I'm doing this for kicks and giggles. I'm doing it so I don't get health problems and have to go to the doctor or hospital because _I haven't had health insurance since I was 17 years old._ But oh, don't mind me. But when I do have to go to the doctor for something they yell at me and scold me like it's my fault. -- It's not like I haven't tried to get a job multiple times and never got called after I sent in applications.

I've even suggested them to grow some vegetables in the yard. But the only thing my grandmother will buy is tomato plants. "I don't eat vegetables so that would be a waste of money!" as if buying anything for my brother wasn't a waste. I need to get the hell out of here but I have no way to afford moving all the way to Virginia...


----------



## Caris (Jun 15, 2013)

This spider that's been in the corner of my room for two nights now.


----------



## Officer Berri (Jun 15, 2013)

Ha, funny you should mention spiders. xD Whenever my brother finds one, I'm the one who has to kill it. Sometimes he tries to be brave and kill the spider on his own, but he always screws up and the spider gets away. Three days ago he tried to kill one and ended up throwing it on his bed. xD

My brother is 21, by the way. xD Grown man and so scared of spiders his older sister has to kill them for him. It's gotten to the point now where my arachnophobia is mild at best. I see a spider, jump a little, and then crush it with a paper towel or my shoe, depending on how big it is.

<.< It's not something that's making me mad *right now* but it's certainly annoying to be talking to my boyfriend only to have my brother interrupt so I can kill a spider in the bathroom or in the hallway. The best ones are those big fuzzy ones with leg spans bigger than a quarter. I get to stomp on them and watch Travis panic like a school girl. >


----------



## Caris (Jun 15, 2013)

Haha, I just get onto the nearest chair/table/bed etc and scream for my brother's help xD I'm very squeamish about bugs and I can't kill it if the yucky bits are going to go onto my book or shoe.


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 15, 2013)

Everytime I stop paying attention when walking around my AC village, I bump into a tree or flower with a rare bug on it


----------



## stormybabe (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm mad because I'm tired, and my New Leaf game keeps crashing on me, so I lose progress everyso often because it conveniently crashes when I haven't saved for a bit.

And I really want to hang out with my best mate, but I have work tomorrow.
There's also the fact that I have no idea how long I will be having my job for, and mum asks EVERY NIGHT "so, you still have a job?"


----------



## BRANDON-BARTIE (Jun 16, 2013)

The fact my 3DS XL won't arrive for 3 weeks so I can't play New Leaf!!! :O


----------



## SecondSider (Jun 17, 2013)

The graduates over at our school pelted us with water balloons and sardines during lunchtime! Well, at least it wasn't as bad as on Friday when there were crickets all over the stairwell (a girl fell down the stairs upon seeing them and broke her leg). Despite this, I kinda had a little bit of fun in the water balloon rampage.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Jun 17, 2013)

League of Legends solo queue is a cruel joke.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 19, 2013)

Being stuck in bed because of a cold, stomach virus, fever and it being that time of the month... Why does my immune system have to be crappy so that I can get multiple illnesses at the worst possible time!! D:


----------



## Niya (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm hungry but too lazy to get up. :T


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 19, 2013)

Wireless internet... so terrible... why, router...??


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 20, 2013)

It's summer and my mom makes me and my siblings work outside for hours. D:<


----------



## Rue (Jun 20, 2013)

Dealing with some flare ups from my Bowel Disease. Bah!


----------



## SockHead (Jun 21, 2013)

I left my state to work for a month and a half. Now that I'm here, there's actually no work for me anymore. 4 more weeks to go..


----------



## Janna (Jun 21, 2013)

My professor not emailing me back. It's been over a week so it looks like I'm going to have to send a follow-up. >.>


----------



## radiantrepose (Jun 24, 2013)

Honestly, the act of being mad makes me more frustrated than anything. I feel as though being angry at someone or something is a waste of energy and that that wasted energy could be used to focus on the positives of the same outcome. It's all a matter of frame of mind and perspective.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 24, 2013)

What's making me mad right now is that I cannot sleep and that Friday can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 24, 2013)

While I was explaining Attack on Titan to my friend, she yelled at me because I told her it was a dark anime.
Meanwhile she gives away every single episode of The Office for me even before I tried to watch it.


----------



## rafren (Jun 24, 2013)

why so many dicks in school


----------



## Novaus (Jun 24, 2013)

People just trying to rip each other off.


----------



## Linn278 (Jun 24, 2013)

1. Tomorrow will be the worsest day ever.
2. The summer holidays are in 2 weeks and they are so close, but still in the distance.
3. Maybe we can't go to Italy this summer because of my mother's new job that she maybe will get.


----------



## SecondSider (Jun 24, 2013)

My cable box is malfunctioning.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 24, 2013)

The feeling of being mad makes me mad.


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 24, 2013)

I have an exam tomorrow. *Tomorrow.* And another one next week. *Next week.*
Oh, the joys.


----------



## Oriana (Jun 24, 2013)

My sister and I both want to get Xerneas in Pokemon X and Y, but we preordered both games. One of us must make the sacrifice.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 24, 2013)

Axew said:


> I have an exam tomorrow. *Tomorrow.* And another one next week. *Next week.*
> Oh, the joys.


I had 4 exams 4 days in a row, and I'm not even mad.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 24, 2013)

It's too damn hot where I'm at!


----------

